# I feel silly. 5 females



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

So I found this girl on ebay:









And I kept going back to her.

So eventually, I decided, _what the heck, the seller probably has more girls I can buy with her, let's see if I can get a good deal to start a sorority._

I ended up buying 5 girls for $40 + shipping. I have my cart full of live plants, a new LED light, a snail, etc.

Then popped back over here at BF.com to do some quick research, did keyword search for sorority, and noticed a common theme that was completely different from what I had read previously:

It seems that sororities aren't considered a good idea anymore -- at least not they way they used to be?

I have messaged the seller to see if I can get a small refund and only have the brown girl and maybe one other girl shipped so I can be sure to house females separately.

Don't know why I like this little brown fish so much. I think she's just the cutest thing. *(Any name suggestions??)*
*
If I end up stuck with five females - what should I do?* Should I just go ahead and attempt a sorority in my 10 gallon as planned and risk their health? I'm nervous to give fish to pet stores. And craigslist = strangers... none of my friends want Betta fish. But I cannot handle more than three tanks right now o.o

I swear I create problems for myself on purpose. Maybe I need to go back to school so my brain has something to do.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I never had much trouble with my sorority tank. Only reason I no longer have one is because I had an ammonia spike that was completely my fault. 

There are risks with sororities. While the majority of bettas are no longer bred to fight, they are still an aggressive species, and such close cohabitation can be stressful. With stress comes an increased risk of disease and there is always the chance that fish may be injured or even killed. 

It's really a decision you have to make for yourself. I'd probably do a sorority tank again if I kept multiple females. However, because I house my wild bettas in groups, I feel I have more of an understanding of mitigating aggression and stress levels than the average hobbyist. 

If you don't want to do a sorority, have you thought of dividing your 10 gallon? You could keep two or three females that way. That way you wouldn't have to be concerned about them causing each other harm.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I'd definitely be willing to divide a tank between two or three girls. That would still fit in my 3 tank limit.

I'd love to have a sorority if it went well. Just nervous about all those "one little things" I hear about that throw the tank into peril. I really love this little brown girl and don't want her to get hurt or anything.

If I could get away with it I'd have a room full of fish tanks. Not even worry about how to house the fish because I'd just get another tank. My friends and family already think I'm insane with 2 cats, 2 hedgehogs and multiple betta fish (history of 2 hamsters, 1 chameleon, 1 additional cat, 6 or so additional bettas, 2 red ear sliders, golfish, plecos, snails, multiple foster cats/dogs...).

Maybe if I pretend it's a business or something. They weren't impressed with my hedgehogs until I started selling hedgehog snuggle bags and had a website with a store and a logo. pfffft. Apparently if something's not productive financially it's a waste. I just like staring at my fish o.o Soooo relaxing.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you really like this female, I probably wouldn't put her in a sorority. While she could very well get sick, injured or die in a tank by herself, there is the higher risk of something going wrong in a sorority. 

I think dividing would definitely be a better solution. It would allow you to have multiple females with less tanks required. 

She is a nice looking female. I love that sort of partial dragon scaling.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Seller is very kind  I am instead getting two girls (including my brown girl) and they will split a tank. Woohoo! I'm excited.

Seller agreed that 5 girls in a 10 gallon would not be the best setup.

Thanks for all the tips LBF!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Of course the other option is a 20 long split five ways. 

I can see why you want this one; she's really cute.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks like she's made of gold. Very unique ! I wouldn't want to risk her either . Good choice . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I love her, and I'm glad that you are not going to risk her, now... If she goes missing, it wasn't me


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Of course the other option is a 20 long split five ways.
> 
> I can see why you want this one; she's really cute.


If the 20 gallon long were a little less long... I'd totally get one at the upcoming $1/gallon sale. It's just a few inches too wide for my spare tank stand!

I'm glad you guys think she's cute  But I hope she doesn't actually go missing :lol:

Hrmmmn names names names


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

She's adorable! Name her something to do with her color or value to you.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

freeflow246 said:


> She's adorable! Name her something to do with her color or value to you.


Fudge Bar! Yummy.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am partial to naming animals after food.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

It's amusing, that's for sure.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

One of my late bettas was named Sushi. This current one was named Blizzard by his previous owner, but I prefer to think of it like a Dairy Queen blizzard lol. Especially since he's starting to marble. Not as white anymore.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

pumpkin pie blizzards blaaaaah I can't wait for them to return this year! My fav


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness yes


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Just want to say, I saw that girl on Ebay. She's gorgeous. I'm glad she'll be going to a good new home! Good luck with your new girls!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

She's a beautfil betta. Java, Coffee or Mocha are nice names considering her color and markings.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Thanks MameJenny 

@TH: I like Java!

I'm thinking of using a Hawaiian name. I think they're lovely.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Enjoy. 

Top 100 Hawaiian Girl Names...


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> Top 100 Hawaiian Girl Names...


I love this! Thank you


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I like Mele (may-lay)


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the name "Penny" for her

Cute-y name and it matches her colour


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like the money idea... Doubloon, like pirate money? Haha I always have silly names. Choose what you think is best.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I like Penny, or Java since she has a sort of coffee color tone.

Or since you like Hawaiian names why not Kona? it's a coffee grown in Hawaii.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

(This is just my experience with sorority tanks, every tank is different just as every girl is. Just take precautions)

I have a betta sorority that I started about 4 or 5 months ago. I had 4 girls in it, and they all got along great after initial pecking and MMA fights (I kid, i kid, it wasnt that bad) Most people say you should have at least 5 in nothing smaller than a 10 gal, and that is true. But, I was dumb and tried 4. This worked for me because it seemed that my betta's were all compatible with each other. 

I say if you want to start a sorority. GO FOR IT! Just do your research. I have a few extra tanks ready if one of my girls gets sick or is to aggressive. 

Though don't take it as throwing a bunch of fish together.. I raised my one betta from a baby to like other fish and to this day she is the biggest and friendliest in the tank. I have 4 females that are very dominant and get in quarrels all the time to see who's the best. This is normal, they just posture for each other and flare. 

My first sorority did not go very well. I bought 5 females, AND followed every single guideline to what a sorority needed. I did this about 2 years ago and after watching all of my beloved girls die of stress.. I couldn't do it again. 

Sororities are not for everyone so if you do end up making one the best thing to do would be provide lots of hiding spaces, and gradually get the girls used to being around other fish instead of throwing them all together. 

That is my advice, I hope you have a great time with your girl/girls. It's truly an incredible experience.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hmmm... I have an idea.
Ask yourself this question
Am I a Whovian?
If you answered yes to this question and if your girl is really aggresive I would name her Dalek. Her color is just that bronze color.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

InStitches said:


> I like Mele (may-lay)


That's a very pretty name. I do not like obvious names and I like people-ish names so I think it's perfect. 

Of course, this is from the woman who named her red Betta "Eric" as in "Eric the Red." :roll:


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

FishWhisperer said:


> Hmmm... I have an idea.
> Ask yourself this question
> Am I a Whovian?
> If you answered yes to this question and if your girl is really aggresive I would name her Dalek. Her color is just that bronze color.


Fellow Whovian holla :cheers:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yayyyyy!Thinking of getting a copper HMPK and naming him Dalek because the Daleks don't understand they are sarcastic like bettas and agressive


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

FishWhisperer said:


> Hmmm... I have an idea.
> Ask yourself this question
> Am I a Whovian?
> If you answered yes to this question and if your girl is really aggresive I would name her Dalek. Her color is just that bronze color.


*cough* I might have a TARDIS bumper magnet on my car.

Maybe I need to see her personality


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Ashthemutt said:


> (This is just my experience with sorority tanks, every tank is different just as every girl is. Just take precautions)
> 
> I have a betta sorority that I started about 4 or 5 months ago. I had 4 girls in it, and they all got along great after initial pecking and MMA fights (I kid, i kid, it wasnt that bad) Most people say you should have at least 5 in nothing smaller than a 10 gal, and that is true. But, I was dumb and tried 4. This worked for me because it seemed that my betta's were all compatible with each other.
> 
> ...


Maybe something for me to attempt with just a few girls if I ever get a massive tank that will allow me to focus on aquascaping. If I do a paludarium, I could even set it up so they all have their own separate areas.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That's a very pretty name. I do not like obvious names and I like people-ish names so I think it's perfect.
> 
> Of course, this is from the woman who named her red Betta "Eric" as in "Eric the Red." :roll:


 Reminds me of my brother naming absolutely ALL his toys Derek, after the prince in Swan Princess...


----------

